# Air conditioning with a ca18det?



## CA18FASTBACK92 (May 26, 2004)

Hi, I was just wondering which a/c compressor to use with the ca18 swap.The ka compressor wont mount up right to the ca and the ca compressor doent work with the ka hoses.I even tried transferring the ca hoses over but they werent the right size.HELP!


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Use the KA pump and hoses. It mounts up but its not lined up pulley wise. All you have to do is use a 3 ribbed belt instead for 4 and it will fit/ work correctly.


----------



## CA18FASTBACK92 (May 26, 2004)

Did you use the ka mounting brackets or the ca ones because I am gonna have to modify the ka bracket to make it fit. The ka bracket makes the compressor hit the motor mount and it is about an inch too far back to line up with the pulleyAlso what are the specs on the belt you used?


----------



## JDizzle (Jul 20, 2004)

How about using one from a 88' Nissan Pulsar NX SE?


----------

